# 2007 Team Tarmac



## Fasterthanyesterday (Jun 5, 2007)

Was at the LBS today and saw a 07 Team Tarmac. I had never seen one before and I guess that they just got em in. Had bought an expert last week and they let me trade it back in and I ended up getting it. Can't figure out how to post up a pic. Let me know how and I'll add it. Headin out tonight to ride it if it doesen't rain....again....

Anyone know anything about these? I looked online and can't find anything. It's pretty sharp.

J


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Check under the Specialized Pro frameset. Are they the Quick-Step color schemes?


----------



## Fasterthanyesterday (Jun 5, 2007)

Not that one. There is a pic on

www.garrett-john.blogspot.com

J


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that pic on the blogspot is awesome! I love that color combo! Nice choice dude!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks similar to one of the Quick Step color schemes, the Innergetic. The chainstays are a bit different. I just happen to post the Quick Step-Bettini. 

Nice bike.


----------



## Fasterthanyesterday (Jun 5, 2007)

Rode it yesterday and its nice. Very stiff, even more so than my expert was. I still don't know allot about it but its a R8 carbon rather than a R5. Great bike, just one of those that I had to have. Now for some new wheels..

5am and headin out again....

j


----------



## nannibellani (Aug 2, 2007)

I test-rode that same bike the other day and was also really impressed - just was a little more $$ than I wanted to spend at $2,650 w/Ultegra setup but the carbon cranks. Can I ask what you paid? And you didn't like the wheels- the one I rode had some kind of Roval wheels. Is that what you have?


----------



## Fasterthanyesterday (Jun 5, 2007)

I paid around 2800 and it has fsa cranks and durace rear with ultegra brakes..the roval wheels are cool enough. good training wheels but i am saving up for some new ones for races.

I love the bike. eaisly upgraded to a monster.

j


----------



## nannibellani (Aug 2, 2007)

OK - I went to my LBS to buy it, but it turned out it was too small and none left right now in my correct size. It felt right to me, but they said I had too much seatpost showing. The ride was really excellent, and I confirmed at least that the wheels were not the Fusee version of Roval that a lot of folks have had trouble with. I sure know why you loved it, and I was sold too, but I guess it was not to be for me. Would definitely recommend to anyone.


----------



## theimperviousone (Jul 2, 2007)

I was considering the Bettini or a BMC Road Racer for my next frame (to be purchased in the fall), but keep gravitating back to the Bettini. I've got a part-time gig at my LBS that will "soften" the purchase of either. Now its just a matter of time to build up my "bike stash" so my wife doesn't have cow when I bring one of them home.

On a side note: I was really looking at the cost/weight of Ultegra/SL/DA and am finding it hard to justify building a complete DA bike?? Am I the only that has hard time swallowing that pill? Maybe just go for the DA cranks, and Ultegra for everything else?


----------



## Timgo2 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm picking up my Tarmac Team tomorrow from my LBS. What do you think so far after having it a few months?


----------



## Fasterthanyesterday (Jun 5, 2007)

I absolutely love it. I actually don't want anything else which is a weird feeling. I always have found myself looking around but not anymore. The only thing I am doing to the bike is getting some Fulcrum 1 wheels and deda bars. Other than that it just flat out rocks.

I think you will be very happy..

j


----------

